# Shanghai Inn



## asterix0 (Dec 21, 2008)

Despite a nearby hurricane, we had a good Halloween. Here is a link to our haunt video:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fX0fCBBkjgU


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Very cool! Awesome job.....


----------

